# Canon 50mm f1.8 Lens - How do you use yours?



## GeorgeUK (Feb 18, 2008)

Just taken delivery of said lens, seems pretty decent.

The f1.8 allows use inside without having to resort to flash and I really like the shallow DOF. Bit loud in operating, but no matter.

Quite a popular lens among Canon (and Nikon with the equivalent lens) users, so was wondering what you guys use yours for? I'm thinking of more portrait work.

Feel free to post some pics and help inspire others! :thumbup:


----------



## S2K1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have two bodies and one of them I tend to always have the 50mm attached to it. I use it for everything. If I plan to just go out and shoot, I usually have this lens on.


----------



## DSLR noob (Feb 18, 2008)

Lets see, one of them became  agreat way to learn how the mechanics work. (Very clever setup, I've seen all the gearing, the aperture module, the small motors, the tiny magnets, the AF MF switch from the inside, all quite brilliant, making the lens seem worth MORE than the cheap price it is offered for) and my other 50mm 1.8 I currently shoot with as my only lens because my 28-70 is in for repairs (I didn't take that one apart).


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 18, 2008)

There have been a lot of shots Ive gotten away with in really shady areas, or while it was raining off and on and I just caught the tail end of it, or hiking, etc... I would have been stressing out if I had brought a 1,000$ lens to those places, or even the 1.4 50mm is pretty expensive too. 

Also the weight and size allows you to be more nondescript it now fits into a messenger bag.


----------



## Carman (Feb 18, 2008)

Im getting one this weekend! Can't wait


----------



## rmh159 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have the Nikon version and use it for portraits... religiously.  The DOF and sharpness of the lens are really impressive.


----------



## keith204 (Feb 21, 2008)

I use it a lot for weird angle, shallow DOF shots.  This one is taken at 1.8 and a one person bought way too many prints of this picture, up to 20x30 and all.  They ended up finally buying the rights to it.


----------



## Emerana (Feb 21, 2008)

its a great lens for photographing children


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 22, 2008)

Emerana said:


> its a great lens for photographing children


Yup, agreed, though I use the 1.4... same idea though.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 22, 2008)

That's a great shot Keith! 

*makes mental note to go out and take some car photos*


----------

